# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  ip tables problem

## leifg

ich will mal ein bisschen mit ip tables rumspielen und habe daher den punkt "IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)" inklusive sämtlicher unterpunkte als kernelmodul aktiviert (und ip_tables in die /etc/modules eingetragen) aber wenn ich jetzt als root iptables -L tippe kommt folgende meldung:

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt
/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt
/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed
/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed
iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

was soll ich tun?

ich hab absolut gar keinen plan was ich umstellen soll depmod -a zeigt folgendes an:

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.o
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_mangle.o

modprobe ip_tables gibt folgenden output:

/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt
/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt
/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed
/lib/modules/2.4.19/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

ich benutze debian woody 3.0

hoffe ich habe genug infos gegeben

thx m voraus

mfg leifg

----------


## geronet

Eventuell reicht es nicht einfach Module zum Kernel dazuzukompilieren wegen der Abhängigkeiten, da ist es besser wenn man den Kernel komplett neu kompiliert und auch installiert.

Ein
"make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install"
müsste das tun, dann noch ./arch/i386/boot/bzimage nach /boot/vmlinuz kopieren (oder wo dein Kernel ist) und lilo ausführen.

Grüsse, Stefan

----------


## Thomas Mitzkat

sieht so aus, als würden ein paar dinge fehlen aus der kernelkonfiguration (/usr/src/linux/.config):


```
#
# Networking options
#
CONFIG_PACKET=y
# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set
CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y
CONFIG_NETFILTER=y
# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set
CONFIG_FILTER=y
CONFIG_UNIX=y
CONFIG_INET=y
CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y
# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set
CONFIG_IP_PNP=y
CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y
CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y
CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y
# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set
# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set
# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set
# CONFIG_ARPD is not set
# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set
# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

#
#   IP: Netfilter Configuration
#
CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y
CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m
# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN is not set
# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set
CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m
# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR is not set
CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m
# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set
CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m
# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set
CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m
# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set
# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set
# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set
# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set
# CONFIG_ATM is not set
# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set
CONFIG_IPX=m
CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y
CONFIG_ATALK=m
# CONFIG_DECNET is not set
# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set
# CONFIG_X25 is not set
# CONFIG_LAPB is not set
# CONFIG_LLC is not set
# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set
# CONFIG_ECONET is not set
# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set
# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set
# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set
```

----------

